# Smoked Side Pork Slices w/q-view



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 6, 2010)

This doesn't qualify as bacon because it's not cured, but is a very good substitute for bacon.

I started this project today as part of a rather large smoke I have coming up in the morning, and there is too much going on to post it all into one thread, so here goes!

I thawed out 3.3 lbs of 3/16" thick sliced side pork last night from a locally-grown hog. Today, I seasoned w/cbp and 1 tbls kosher salt and hand tossed to get the slices coated evenly.

I hickory smoked @ ~175* 1 hr, then @ ~200* for 1 hr, then ~250* until crisp and fat was finished rendering out. I cooled in the smoker, removed and broke into 2-3” long pieces, and chilled in refrigerator in a covered container.

Ready to toss with the seasoning:



I ran skewers through the side pork to hang it in my Smoke Vault 24 from a regular grate:






Into the Vault for a kiss of hickory:


I hung the side pork on the 4th rack space and left 2 grates underneath on the 1st rack space just in case it let loose of the skewer and took a tumble into the firey depths:



1 hour in and time for bumping the temps from 175* to 200*:






3 hours in...I ran the temps up to 250* after 2 hours...fat is rendering out nicely now...note the white bubbly fat:









Fat rendering has nearly stopped now @ 3.75 hours, so it's ready to cool:






Drippings from the side pork in the SV24 water pan...do not smoke without a drip pan and be sure to keep the pork directly above the pan, or your smoker will likely be a huge mess and/or catch on fire:



I put a 12" x 18" pan on a grate underneath to drop the side pork into as I slide the skewers out of the pork:








Into a 7-cup container for fridge storage:



This stuff is very tasty, super crispy and dry, suitable for crumbling as a baked potato or salad topping...or whatever else you heart desires! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Enjoy, everyone!

Eric


----------



## roller (Apr 6, 2010)

Thats cool...bet its good.


----------



## scpatterson (Apr 6, 2010)

Man that looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr mac (Apr 6, 2010)

That would be great on a salad!  Well, I _guess_ it would be...


----------



## joan sigmundik (Mar 17, 2012)

What is [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]seasoned w/cb[/color]


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 17, 2012)

Joan Sigmundik said:


> What is [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]seasoned w/cb[/color]


CBP = Cracked Black Pepper


----------



## joan sigmundik (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 17, 2012)

Eric, evening....   I love it.... Side pork is delish and the smoke would make it a 10+..... good job on being creative....   Dave


----------

